# Pedobear Olympic Mascot!



## Hyenaworks (Feb 10, 2010)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/new...edobear-is-2010-Vancouver-Olympic-mascot.html

Yes...Yes he is.  I always figured he would like the summer olympics more given all the little girls in gymnastics.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Feb 10, 2010)

old


go away


----------



## Darkwing (Feb 10, 2010)

Haha, lol. 

That made my day.


----------



## Hyenaworks (Feb 10, 2010)

LotsOfNothing said:


> old
> 
> 
> go away



You mad?


----------



## Joeyyy (Feb 10, 2010)

Wwooooooowwwww


----------



## Duality Jack (Feb 10, 2010)

Age of consent was 14 not many years ago. so it makes sense.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 10, 2010)

I was wondering how long until someone made this thread.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Feb 10, 2010)

Hyenaworks said:


> You mad?



Of course.  I am obviously mad, seeing as how I pointed out something's old.


----------



## Marietta (Feb 10, 2010)

I lol'ed.


----------



## 8-bit (Feb 10, 2010)

Ha! If only.


----------



## Hyenaworks (Feb 10, 2010)

LotsOfNothing said:


> Of course.  I am obviously mad, seeing as how I pointed out something's old.



Don't you just feel alive?!


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 10, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Ha! If only.


Somebody got Chris Hansen to sign a picture of pedobear.


----------



## pheonix (Feb 10, 2010)

Shit happens. Pics kinda amusing but not lulz worthy really.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Feb 10, 2010)

The weirdest part is that it seems to fit in perfectly with the mascots.



			
				LotsOfNothing said:
			
		

> old


Therefore it's not funny anymore.  To anybody.


----------



## Hyenaworks (Feb 10, 2010)

pheonix said:


> Shit happens. Pics kinda amusing but not lulz worthy really.



You're just upset they didn't make you an olympic mascot.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 10, 2010)

Made me smile.


----------



## pheonix (Feb 10, 2010)

Hyenaworks said:


> You're just upset they didn't make you an olympic mascot.



Not in the least.

A hideous ever fattening caucasian male wouldn't be a very good mascot anyways.


----------



## Hyenaworks (Feb 10, 2010)

pheonix said:


> Not in the least.
> 
> A hideous ever fattening caucasian male wouldn't be a very good mascot anyways.



I'm not sure about that... It would just make everyone else look that much more athletic.


----------



## pheonix (Feb 10, 2010)

Hyenaworks said:


> I'm not sure about that... It would just make everyone else look that much more athletic.



Touche.


----------



## Satoshi (Feb 10, 2010)

I lol'd. 

<3

Also, I bought the Pedobear plushie.


----------



## Bando (Feb 10, 2010)

That made my day.


----------



## 8-bit (Feb 10, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Somebody got Chris Hansen to sign a picture of pedobear.




OH. MY. GOD.
THAT'S AWESOME.

pics please.


----------



## Satoshi (Feb 10, 2010)

8-bit said:


> OH. MY. GOD.
> THAT'S. AWESOME.
> 
> pics or it didn't happen.



It's on ED

http://images.encyclopediadramatica.com/images/2/2a/Pedowin.jpg

:V


----------



## Lazydabear (Feb 10, 2010)

I am glad the Candians accepted the Pedobear as there Mascot for the 2010 Vancouver Olympics.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Feb 10, 2010)

I already made a thread on this...

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=62320


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Feb 10, 2010)

Satoshi said:


> It's on ED
> 
> http://images.encyclopediadramatica.com/images/2/2a/Pedowin.jpg
> 
> :V



It's fitting, the person getting the autograph.  Such an ugly, mouth-breathing Neanderthal suits representing /b/.


----------

